# Race reports: 12/2, 12/3



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

I guess I'll get this started.

12/2 - Cheshire Cross, Cheshire, CT, cat 4 men
Very cool course. Some complained about it being a mtb course, but I guess they have never been on a mtb course. I think a little single track and downhill is a good thing. After all, we are trying to improve our bike handling, right? Start was up a gentle grade fire road that was a little loose and very fast. Hard left into a field followed by a 180 left and another hard right back onto the fire road in the opposite direction. Downhill, off camber right into a cool run-up that the elites were riding half way up. It had cool log stairs. At the top of the climb you started a very fun singletrack downhill that had a hard right hander followed by a quick climb and then back down to the edge of that little field near the start of the lap. Up and down on a fast fire road then a right turn into a muddy singletrack and over a wooden bridge. Very cool. A little more singletrack and then the mother of all run ups. Some guys were saying it was almost a minute long. I don't think it was that long though. There was a log right at the bottom that forced all but the best bike handlers (and a few guys on mountain bikes) off and running. At the top you went left and then down to some tennis courts and into a field that zig zagged up to the road. A set of planks and then down into a sand pit. Out onto a big field that you went around the perimter of and into the finish. Sound long? It was. ~9-10 minute laps.

My race was kind of uneventful. I got the holeshot and hung on until the big run up. The Pig Iron guys, a Thule guy destroyed me on it. They pedaled off as I was recovering (wheezing) from the run. Another guy caught me at the tennis courts and I couldn't hold his wheel through the soft grass climb. So, I found myself in 5th, which is where I stayed for the rest of the race all alone. Props to CrossWorksOrange for his great ride!

12/3, MRC Cross, Wrentham, MA, cat 4 men and one fast Velo Bella Woman!
Another fun course. Lots of zigs and zags. The MRC guys did an unbelievable job with only a week getting this race together. Thanks to them!!

I had a difficult start and a tough first lap. I didn't get off the line fast and got swamped in the scrum. I thought "don't panick, be smooth, keep you head in it". Someone said I came through the pit the first time in around 20th. I picked people off where I could and brdged up to the next group. I tried to move to the front of each group I caught as quick as I could. Coming through the pit on the second lap, I caught the group that was placed 6-9 and went by them going up the hill. I really started to feel good and had 5th in my sights. We went up and over the big boulder and I bottomed out hard on my rear tire. PSSSSSSTTT. Damn. Flat. I rode/run it as best I could to the pit, but lost a ton of places. Quick wheel change thanks to my pal Ronnie and the Landry's guys. With 2 to go, I just tried to bury myself and make up some spots. I didn't really care what my placing was at that point. I knew I was out of the race but I wanted to get some good intensity in. I didn't bother checking where I finished, but it was a fun race. 

Next week is the final Verge race weekend. Should be a blast. And then, Nationals! I can't believe there are only two weeks left to the New England season. Seems like last weekend we were at Sucker Brook.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

Took the drive today down to the MRC Cyclocross Race, they put together a phenomenal course considering their last venue was canceled only a few weeks ago. The morning started off cold, I was out on the course by 8:10 and it was only 27F. The start line is on a dirt road and turns immediately into the field to the right. After a bunch of switchbacks you pass the finish line and the officials' tent. This then leads into more switchbacks with all corners brimmed, it felt like we were riding a motorcycle course. Then came the first set of barriers right before you go into the woods which you spend a good amount of time in, not technical at all, basically just fire roads. This wooded trail comes out into the same field, descends to the start line and then does a 180 and goes up the wooden road and going into the field on the left. This portion of the course was the most treacherous, the grass made things slow and the course would constantly descend and then ascend again in the opposite direction. Not only this but at the bottom of one of the hills were a second set of barriers which I had difficulty lining up for since you'd come down right before the barriers with a good amount of speed and I had difficulty swinging around to get over the barriers. This eventually led to a huge natural barrier (log) and then you start your next lap. Each lap distance ended up being 1.74 miles per lap.

The start of the race was hectic, after waiting for about two minutes without much word from the official, all we heard was "GO!". I started off in about 5th and kept it until we got into the brimmed turns and I had some difficulty getting a good line, I slid out on one of the turns and a bunch of riders passed me. By the time we got to the start line again I had lost quite a few spots and ended up just trying to stick to the primary group. This didn't last long though and I quickly found myself on my own. I don't know what happened to me but I somehow just kind of blew up on the hills and that was it. The rest of the race I was just playing damage control and would have been happy not to finish last. I ended up placing 32/50, not as good as I wanted but also better than I thought. I guess it's not too bad considering I've been sick for 2 weeks and have hardly been on the bike since.


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice work, Dave! It was great seeing you back.


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

mike, you make that upgrade or are you still a few points shy?

nice work both of you, wish my season wasn't over....i kept on daydreaming about the cross races i knew were going on during our road rides yesterday and today.


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

two points shy. I hope to get it next week! We missed you and Sara this weekend.


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

*Krueger's Crossing...*

Final race of the year for us Stumptown Crossers. For the first time since Alpenrose, it was sunny and very little rain the week leading up to the race. That being said... it's been cold and windy, but not too bad. I did a warm up lap before the beginner CAT did their race, and overall it felt pretty descent out there. Of course it hadn't warmed up yet, nor had there been a few hard run laps on the course (emphasis on RUN)... so as the sun came up and the ground thawed a little more, it turned into this tab-based clay farming mud, and it was lovely...

I raced in the CAT C this time around, wimping out on the usual SS CAT since I didn't want to be in the final race with the A riders. Right out of the start, we had congestion into the first mud pit (it was ice when I got there), then more mud, and the pack was sliding around like some sick and twisted Disney Ice Capades gone real bad (and done in the mud). A few sections had this lovely odor of, well, the "usual" local fertilizer, which made things more fun. 

Off into the corn maze, 2 routes to choose, and quite honestly, both were pretty nasty by the end of the race. I split them right, left, then right each lap. Out of the maze, onto the road (YAY) and then out to the technical woods section... and lots of running (which later turned into a forced march of tired, broken cross racers). Back onto the road (YAY, YAY) to clear the mud off the tires. I might add that coming out of the corn maze there were several riders trying to clear mud and corn stalks out so they could ride again. Before the second section of road, more stopping to clear out mud (saw one guy try to get back on, "hey buddy, your rear wheel isn't spinning..."). 

Into the fields of grass and gravel, through the Krueger barn (very cool), loop around and back for another round. The laps got progressively slower, the mud got thicker (the triangle just behind my BB was packed with mud by the end with just enough clearance for my tire to spin. The running turned into lots of walking through mud (which just stuck to your shoes, I felt like some kind of 70's throwback with platform cycling shoes), and the number of riders stuck on the side of the trail (and running towards the finish line) grew with each lap.

It was fun, a sick and muddy fun, but fun... good thing they had lots of hoses out for us, we were all lined up. Several other riders made comments about how SS was probably the best thing to ride today (as I noticed a slew of broken derailures and derailure hangers). I don't think that I've seen more broken bikes in one race. Many said that once they got the right gear, they didn't shift out of it for fear of major breakage.

Great course, great day, I can't complain... 

Next year I hope to be running before the season so that courses like this don't hurt so much... lol


----------



## spastic (Nov 14, 2006)

*MRC Cross Men's C*

Guys above described it nicely, not much else to report. Decent start had me 11th after one lap...started picking guys off fast, and was rolling in 2nd after 2nd lap. 1st had too much distance on myself and 3rd, although we did put a major dent in his lead....not enough real estate though...slipped gears on final 180* turn before finish and had to settle for 3rd. Kudos to the MRC guys for the course layout...it was a lot of fun. 

Can anyone fill me in on the upgrade process? I've podium'd 3 of my last 4 races, and I'm curious if and when I should start to think about moving up? My technical skills are still $hitty, and I am enjoying the experience C/cat4 is providing.


----------



## kvn371 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Chicago, IL - Chicrosscup - Montrose Park on 12/3*

This was my second cyclocross race. My first race went terribly wrong. I DNF'd. With that in mind, my main goal was to finish. The course was great. Due to the temperature (17 degrees) and snow we received earlier this week (which turned to ice), some sections were fairly technical. There were a number of ~180 degree turns that iced up. That made running a must in sections that you'd normally just cruise through.  

The results won't be out until tomorrow, but I think I did OK. :idea: I would guess that I finished a little better than mid-pack given the number of riders I saw cross behind me. Maybe that's just wishful thinking?  We'll have to see when the results are posted and the moment of truth arrives. Like you've all said before - try it and you'll love it or hate it. I can confrim that I am now hooked on cyclocross.


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice work! Congrats on the finish.

Here are the guidelines for moving up. 
http://www.usacycling.org/news/user/story.php?id=2627

Basically, you need 20 points or 10 top 10s. Points go like this:
10-7-5-4-3-2-1

To request an upgrade, you go into your USA Cycling account. You will have to register if you have not been there before. On your home page, there is a section to request an upgrade. Pretty easy from what I have been told.


----------



## spastic (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info Zank...very helpful. Next weekend should be huge, no? Any prior experience on the courses?


----------



## Doc Hollywood (Mar 29, 2005)

*Pictures of Zank AND The Log*

I took photos at the MRC (Wrentham) race today. Here is one of Mr. Zank. Notice the Top Tube is in the correct location.

The next three of the improper way to scale the log obstacle


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

Doc Hollywood said:


> I took photos at the MRC (Wrentham) race today. Here is one of Mr. Zank. Notice the Top Tube is in the correct location.
> 
> The next three of the improper way to scale the log obstacle


LOL!!! Classic! Good job Zank! Looks like you passed with flying colors


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

spastic said:


> Thanks for the info Zank...very helpful. Next weekend should be huge, no? Any prior experience on the courses?


Stedman is like Sterling: mostly athletic fields & not a lot of elevation change. If the course is the same, there are two short and steep run ups, like the one at Mansfield this year. The start is asphalt on a slight uphill and leads into a short section of single track before the long stretches of fields start. 

Caster's is all in the woods, like the upper section of Northampton: no fields at all. There are two long beach runs & if the tide is high your feet may get wet. Lots of 180s under the trees, last year it was snowing and those turns got super greasy as the slushy ice packed down. Watch the roots and the few small stumps, both on your wheels and off the bottom of your pedal stroke.


----------



## golzy (Dec 18, 2005)

kvn371 said:


> This was my second cyclocross race. My first race went terribly wrong. I DNF'd. With that in mind, my main goal was to finish. The course was great. Due to the temperature (17 degrees) and snow we received earlier this week (which turned to ice), some sections were fairly technical. There were a number of ~180 degree turns that iced up. That made running a must in sections that you'd normally just cruise through.
> 
> The results won't be out until tomorrow, but I think I did OK. :idea: I would guess that I finished a little better than mid-pack given the number of riders I saw cross behind me. Maybe that's just wishful thinking?  We'll have to see when the results are posted and the moment of truth arrives. Like you've all said before - try it and you'll love it or hate it. I can confrim that I am now hooked on cyclocross.


Hey Kvn,

Here are some pics that my wife got of the Cat 4's. Maybe you're in there somewhere.

https://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k193/Sheesh_photo/Montrose%2012-3-06/?start=all


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

zank said:


> Quick wheel change thanks to my pal Ronnie and the Landry's guys.


What?! My name ain't Ronnie! Man... I get no love over here for a first class wheel change! 

That looked like a pretty good course, I can't believe the wife jacked my wallet this morning. Oh well, I got some quality houswework done and guaranteed two solid weekends coming up in RI.


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

Great shots Doc!


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

*hey Zank*

did you flat a tubular or a clincher/


----------



## pippin (Jul 12, 2006)

Pics from the races 7 and from Fort Flagler, WA

http://sports.webshots.com/album/556201468ldxXum


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh man! Matt, that was you??!?!??! Sorry buddy! I was in such a fog, I really didn't even look to see who it was and I didn't know you were there. I feel like a d1ck now.

TK, it was a Grifo tubular. I heard they are prone to rock cuts, but I took my chances. They felt really good everywhere else on the course.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Hey Zanc*

Did you ever get the photos that I e-mailed to you? I think that I sent maybe 3-4 in two different e-mails, both 2-3 weeks ago.

I ask because I never heard back from you. If not, I can embarass you by posting them here. I've finally figured out how to compress them enough to post them here.

BT
Team NHCC


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Capital Cross Classic, Resto, VA Men's Masters B 35+*

A great day for a race. Crisp temps (low 40's), no wind, course wasn't real wet. This is a really nice course. This yr they added a few new "twists" to make it a bit more difficult; an ess turn before the 1st set of bariers (made it difficult to carry a lot of speed into them) and a run up over 2 logs going up the bottom of the 1st hill; tempting to ride (logs weren't very big) but steep enough to make it not a good idea for fear of ending up like the dude in Doc's pics, going backwards into the lake. I got decent start and hung on pretty well. The C's went off right after us an some of the fast C's were soon in the mix. I believe I actually lapped a few of the slower C riders this time, a 1st for me. I had the attitude that I was going let her rip on the many downhill turns; my tires (Tufo tubie clincher up front-Kenda Cross Supreme clincher in the back-my Tufo rear was losing air) were hooking up nicely and I made decent ground on the turns. Managed to stay upright through the whole race but I didn't run the 1st set of barriers very well in almost every lap. It's always something! Anyway, 33rd out of 42, my best placing this yr. Not spectacular, but maybe there's hope for next yr......(Race results were changed. WTF is up wit dat??Anyway, still my best race.)


----------



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

The Capital Cross course was really fun. One of my favorite courses this season.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yep; mine too. I heard some people say that it was really hard but I didn't think so. You could catch a break on some of the descents. This is one I want to do every yr. (I've done it 2x.)


----------



## gcdavid (Dec 4, 2006)

On behalf of MRC, I'd like to thank everyone that was able to attend this weekend's event. It is extremely gratifying to be able to contribute back to the cross community by putting on a race for everyone to enjoy. We are extremely fortunate to have a solid group of members who were wiling to pull together and make the race happen.

Special thanks also goes out to our sponsors. Landrys Bike came through with mechanical support and prizes. John Harvard's Brew Pub came through big with beverage (make sure you try their Off Camber Copper Ale!). Pedros was generous as ever with prizes. And thanks to everyone who contributed cash for the Elite primes. And of course thanks to the Wrentham Development Center for allowing us to use the land for the race!

We had a blast putting it together, and it is not work if you enjoy what you're doing. We are eager to make improvements and look forward to next year. If anyone has any recommendations for next year, by all means let us know.

Sincerely,
Gary David (Asst. Multisport Director)


----------



## Tomwd3 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Certainly not the fast way*

The next three of the improper way to scale the log obstacle[/QUOTE]


Doc,
The faceplant victim is a friend of mine. He must have forgotten he wasn't on the MTB.
I'll be sure to mention where he can enjoy photographic evidence of his "hangtime".


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree with everyone who had positive things to say about the MRC event! I especially liked the big log right by the spectator area ... every cross race should have one obstacle that is only rideable for <5% of the field. 

Surprised no one has mentioned the crash between Mark McCormack and Justin Spinelli going for the first lap prime. I was really happy to see that they both walked away from that one. That was one of the wickedest crashes I've ever seen... mainly thanks to spinelli's tire exploding and his wheel shooting off into the sky. Did he cross the line (retrieving his wheel) before anyone else did? Did he get the prime? Does it count if his bike was in pieces? I need to know!

Anyway, great venue MRC guys. I have to say I miss racing C's because of all the writeups from cat 4 guys here... I guess B racers are too busy training or something like that. Guess I'll post something later about my race.


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

colinr said:


> I agree with everyone who had positive things to say about the MRC event! I especially liked the big log right by the spectator area ... every cross race should have one obstacle that is only rideable for <5% of the field.
> 
> Surprised no one has mentioned the crash between Mark McCormack and Justin Spinelli going for the first lap prime. I was really happy to see that they both walked away from that one. That was one of the wickedest crashes I've ever seen... mainly thanks to spinelli's tire exploding and his wheel shooting off into the sky. Did he cross the line (retrieving his wheel) before anyone else did? Did he get the prime? Does it count if his bike was in pieces? I need to know!
> 
> Anyway, great venue MRC guys. I have to say I miss racing C's because of all the writeups from cat 4 guys here... I guess B racers are too busy training or something like that. Guess I'll post something later about my race.


if he got to the line first, even if his bike was in pieces, i would thnk it would count. first off its cross, and if it would count anywhere it would be in cross. second, i heard a story from a friend of a guy crashing and landing about 4 inches from the line, and reaching his arm out to cross the line and finish (his bike was toast) and i think that was in a road race. 

darn, im sorry i missed the action.....:mad2:


----------



## styw719 (Dec 5, 2006)

Spinelli actually got DQ'd right on the spot by the officials (some 200 meter rule or something) and McCormack got the $120 prime. I was standing on the finish line doing results and McCormack was coming around Spinelli and it was going to be close, but Spinelli didn't hold his line and drifted right into Mark causing the two of them to crash. It was unfourtunate and unlucky, i would have loved to see who would have won....it also would have been interesting to see how they took that quick left turn right after the finish with such high speeds.

The most amazing thing was that McCormack fought his way back up to second and eventually solo'd for the win.


----------



## kvn371 (Nov 4, 2005)

*I guess there's proof of me racing...*



golzy said:



> Hey Kvn,
> 
> Here are some pics that my wife got of the Cat 4's. Maybe you're in there somewhere.
> 
> https://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k193/Sheesh_photo/Montrose%2012-3-06/?start=all


Tell her THANKS, cuz she caught a few of me. Here they are...


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Ditto. That looks like too much fun. Only way we'd have a course like that here would be if we'd race in February and not a great chance of it then...


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

*MRC B Men*

B men was probably 30 people, and I lined up in a typically modest back-marking location. I wasn't really feeling great, but I'm not going to make excuses for that. Anyway I could tell this wasn't going to be a breakthrough outing so I lined up near the back and didn't break any records on the first lap. One notable thing was a guy in front of me failing to clip out going into the barriers and eating it hard, with 5 people right behind him halfway through their dismount. I didn't get taken out by that nonsense, so I pushed on.

So the race rolled on. I found out very quickly that my legs just weren't there... they were burning under modest efforts and not even putting out much power. About the only place I could ride effectively was the fast corners, solidifying myself as a mountain biker with no power. Every time we hit a straightaway, the trail of guys who I had just put behind me on the hard stuff would come blasting back past me, probably wondering how someone with so few watts could've gotten ahead of them.

The other thing I had going for me was Joe Crooks, a runner from Elms College who is a friend of a friend. And I'll be damned if I'm going to lose to someone my friends know. So he and I went back and forth, and each time he got in front of me I had a lot of incentive to suffer on his wheel. He did a lot of nice work, and ended up dragging us remarkably far up the field as the race progresssed. Coming into the last lap, he and I were in a group of 3 or 4, and someone told us were "just outside the top 10." Of course, my only concern was beating him (I may not have legs, but I have pride!), so this wasn't really important to me, but I guess it meant things weren't going as badly as I thought.

And then, somehow, that last-lap adrenline I can always count on kicked in. I made the pass on the granite rock, opened the gap on the switchback descent, held on through some climbs and turns, and hammered like scared rabbit into the finish for a 10th place, a few seconds ahead of the 3 guys I had been riding with. It hurt, and it wasn't as gratifying as last week -- but I'll take it.


The full report (not that you're missing much) is up on my blog.


----------



## Rob Bauer (Dec 5, 2006)

*MRC cross - cat 4 results*

PLACE	BIB #	LAST NAME FIRST NAME	TEAM
1	132	CUNDIFF	Gary	TEAM CAPE COD PEDROS
2	130	COX	Justin	
3	131	CRAMER	Cort	CCV
4	126	BAILEY	Christopher	Boston Road Club
5	180	Sears	Jason	
6	133	DAVID	Gary	Minuteman Road Club
7	182	Silva	Eric	
8	74	White	Stephanie	
9	161	SAWYER	Steen	Minuteman Road Club
10	155	PFEIFER	Nathan	
11	153	PACKER	Jonathan	AFD / Ocean State Velo Club
12	144	JOHANNESSEN	Cory	Harvard University Cycling
13	178	Jimenez	Oscar	
14	174	Medeiros	Brian	
15	151	NEEDHAM	Thomas	
16	175	Gerstl	Scott	Landrys
17	137	FELTON	Lawrence	
18	179	Berkoben	Keith	
19	138	FOLLANSBEE	Robert	
20	152	OUELLETTE	Dan	Gamache Cyclery
21	168	WILDE	John	Harvard U Cycling
22	176	Dee	Brendan	RI NEMBA
23	139	FRITSCHKA	Tom	Noreast cycling
24	154	PAPA	Eli	MIT Cycling/FXDD
25	171	ZANCONATO	Mike	HUP United
26	167	WEST	Tom	CBC
27	163	SPELLMAN	Kenneth	SCOTTEE'S WESTPORT BICYCLE
28	146	LAFFERTY	David	MIT Cycling / FXDD
29	172 
30	169	WILLS	Zachary	Alan factory Team
31	170	YEOMANS	Paul	TEAM WAYFARER
32	147	LOSZEWSKI	David	BOB/Skofield Builders
33	143	HOARD	James	
34	134	DEBITETTO	Paul	Boston Triathlon Team
35	148	MARTIN	Eric	QuadCycles/Arlington Bicycle Club
36	149	MCGOVERN	Terrence	
37	186	Martin	Raymond	
38	164	SWEENEY	Scott	
39	158	ROBBINS	Steven	NCC/BikeReg.com
40	136	DESROSIERS	Rob	Backstone Valley Velo/ The Peloton.net
41	142	HICKEY	Edward	
42	129	COLBY	Brian	
43	166	VAN LIEU	Pieter	
44	159	ROCHA	Ed	Scottee's Westport bicycle
45	177 
46	157	RIOUX	David	Boston Road Club
47	185	Huckleberry	Jeff	
48	150	MULLIGAN	Bartley	
49	162	SINGLETON	David	Mystic Velo Club
50	165	VALLIERE	Albert	
51	141	HAN	Kenneth	QuadCycles/Arlington Bicycle Club
52	160	ROTHEMICH	John	
53	135	DESPARD	Edward	
54	145	KIWADA	George	MIT cycling
DNF	184	Hallones	David	
181


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

*I raced at Coyote Point...*

It was the legendary cyclocross @ coyote point- CCCP if ya didn't know! My report is on my blog....


----------



## morganfletcher (Oct 18, 2004)

*Pilarcitos #5 Coyote Point, San Mateo, CA Men 35+ B*

Bleh. I have yet to put together a good race since the 2nd Pilarcitos race at Hellyer Park. I'm late to the race and don't get a warmup or pre-ride, I line up at the back, I'm sick, I'm worn out from family or work obligations, etc. Oh yeah and I'm not fast enough and my skills aren't strong enough. OK, whining and excuses out of the way!

Sunday I got to the race about 50 minutes before my start. I don't know why I do that. It wasn't even that far from my house. By the time I was registered and ready to ride I had 15 minutes, enough for half a lap warmup. (My race was 9:20AM.) I got a starting position near the back, although my friend Erik motioned me to join him. I let the guy in front of me take that spot and moved up behind him. Not DFL at the start, but close to it.

From the gun we had a nice steady road grade to the dirt, which was unlike the rest of the laps. The course is my favorite in NorCal. It's a perfect mix of technical trickiness and leg-testing. The terrain is just amazing. It goes from road to a forested hillside to loamy singletrack to a beach run right down by the San Francisco Bay to a flat headwind road section to a deep-gravel turn to asphalt to a token mud patch (moist dirt really) to grass to barriers to asphalt with lots of chicanes through the start / finish line and back up to the trees. It's a great spectator course and it was well-attended by athletes and spectators because it was also our Northern California / Nevada District Championships. (A men, A women and the age-graded A cats)

I was near the back as we hit the steep, loamy climb at the top of the forested hill when the usual first-lap bottleneck happened that basically split the race up. By the time I got to the asphalt parking lot at the top where we would ride a square around it and drop back down into the trees, the leaders had already gone around the lot and were back down in the trees ahead of me. Towards the half-way point I turned on my garmin gps and started recording, see below. I moved up, passing people until I came up on Greg Klingsporn. Have you ever had an intense, mano-a-mano battle with someone for 13th place? That's what we did. It was very gentlemanly, but it was ON. We must have traded place six times, sprinting for corners, going pell mell over barriers, taking corners a little too fast. I was finally able to put a move on Greg and make it stick on the flat windy section. If I could just find a flat, windy cyclocross race without too many chicanes or u-turns I could do well!  I was able to make up a few places after that, catching my last guy not far from the finish. I finished wishing I had 15 more minutes of racing, which is a bad sign. I should have finished spent and known I did my best. I looked at my heart rate after the race and I didn't really turn it on until towards the end of the race. I finished 11th / 43 for the race and 10th / 87 for the series, having raced 4 of 5 races.

I am disappointed with the race and most of my recent races. I finished not feeling beat, and I know I didn't go hard enough. I need to start closer to the front and ride closer to my threshold, closer to puking.  I also need to race harder, not hold back, pass people every chance I get.

After my race I chit-chatted with friends, hung out for a bit then my wife got there with the kids and I went on dad duty while my kids played with the Feix kids and I took photos of the rest of the races, including hers.










Here's John Funke leading after the beach on the first lap of the A men race, Ben Jacques-Mayne (eventual winner) in second:


















One cool thing we did after the race was to hang out while Paul Sadoff collected the trophy for the overall team competition organized by Team Roaring Mouse, won by his team Rock Lobster. 










Then he measured my wife and I for some frames for next season. Stoke!

This weekend we're dropping the kids off at Grandma's Friday night. We're both racing Surf City CX #3 in Watsonville, (then a team meeting at 2PM, leaving immediately after my wife's 11:45 race, then a company party Saturday night) then Central Coast Cyclocross Sunday, then maybe an early dinner together before picking up the kids Sunday night. I'm hoping to get to both races EARLY, get good pre-rides in, warm up well, get decent starting positions and leave it all at the race.

I'll probably also race two races the following weekend, including the first of the Peak Season series (Nationals weekend) then race every cx race I can until the last one Jan 28 '07. It's my goal to win one 35+ B race before I upgrade to the A's, then get my ass handed to me for the next few years in the 35+ A's. It may not be a realistic goal but you've got to pick one. I'm not really fast enough but that's where I want to race. (And we could all sleep in a bit more too.)

Next year I'll get a training plan from Clark Natwick well in advance of cross season and dedicate myself to it. I want to do better! 

Here's pics from my race:

https://flickr.com/photos/ironcx/sets/72157594404268423/

Here's photos I took at the race, including my wife Lauren's women's C race:

https://wooljersey.com/gallery/v/lauren/pilarcitos_5/

Here's my motionbased record for the race, with the first half lap missing:

https://trail.motionbased.com/trail/episode/view.do?episodePk.pkValue=1711681

Here's results:

https://pilarcitos.com/results/CrossResults/2006/BASPS2006_CCCP.html
https://pilarcitos.com/results/CrossResults/2006/BASPS2006_GC.html

I haven't posted a race report in a while because I haven't done very well, and because this feels a little too narcissistic, (sp?) but I like to write it down. Hope you don't mind, or it's interesting.  

Morgan


----------



## danwerle (Oct 11, 2005)

Could someone clarify the rule Spinelli was guilty of? I'm not aware of it, and I don't want to wind up breaking it and having similar results for myself or another rider. Is it applicable at any time during the race? Just during laps with primes or finishes? Is it applicable only on certain sections of courses (long straightaways, paved or unpaved)? Thanks.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

danwerle said:


> Could someone clarify the rule Spinelli was guilty of? I'm not aware of it, and I don't want to wind up breaking it and having similar results for myself or another rider. Is it applicable at any time during the race? Just during laps with primes or finishes? Is it applicable only on certain sections of courses (long straightaways, paved or unpaved)? Thanks.


I believe it's simply that you have to hold your line in a sprint finish. It's kind of a gray area, unless you clearly caused a crash, because obviously you're not going to ride a perfectly straight line at all times. I suppose more generally you're not allowed to swerve to block a passing rider.

I saw some other DQs on the Wrentham results, well, at least one of the B women got DQed. Anyone know what happened? I assume it was something like backtracking the course to get to the pit.


----------



## danwerle (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks. That seems simple enough on paper, while I'm sitting in my office, warm, with a fully-oxygenated brain. The trick will be remembering it during a race!


----------



## gcdavid (Dec 4, 2006)

You can see this happen during Pro races in the sprint finishes. There can be a period where officials review a sprint to determine whether one cyclist intentionally impeded the progress of another cyclist who is attempting to pass. It is a gray area because you can witness all kinds of bumping and shouldering in a sprint. The determination needs to be made whether the amount falls outside of what "normally" happens during the course of a sprint, and whether a rider intentionally moved off of his or her line to "block" another rider.

Here is some language from the USCF Rules Handbook

1O6. No rider may make an abrupt motion so as to interfere with the forward progress of another rider, either intentionally or by accident [relegation or disqualification; possible 20 days suspension if a crash results].
1O7. Dangerous Rider. Any rider who appears to present a danger to the other competitors may be disqualified by the Chief Referee, either before or during a race.
1O8. Pushing or pulling among riders is prohibited in all races except the Madison and then only between members of the same team. No rider may hold back or pull an opponent by any part of his or her clothing, equipment or body [relegation or disqualification].


----------



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

it never occured to me to post on this thread, but
we keep our team race stories and updates here -
http://rscyclocross.blogspot.com/

i try to keep it light reading!
*e-RICHIE©™®*

ps justin wasn't dq-ed on the sprint finish;
he collided with mark on the first lap and
parts went flying. there was a preme after
lap one.
it was no one's fault - bumpin's bikin'!


----------



## Doc Hollywood (Mar 29, 2005)

*Spinelli DQ'ed at the 1st lap prime*

Justin was Dq'ed as of result of the 1st lap prime at Wrentham. The ruling was, by Cheif Official Marka Wise, that Justin interferred with McCormack's progress towards the line during the sprint for the cash. Justin would have been Dq'ed regardless of crash if McCormack protested; which he would have. The crash was irrelevant of Spinelli being DQ'ed.

The basic intrepretation of the USCF rule is that no rider may interfere with the progress of another rider. Although we all know that this happens frequently in a race, most of the time offiicals do not see it or feel that the"infraction" does not affect the outcome of a race. In this instance, Justin was riding the right side of the tractor road with Mark directly behind him with about 100 yards to go to the line. About 50 yards to go, Mark start to move to the left hand side of the tractor road and began to pass Justin. As this happened Justin changed his forward progress from the right side of the course to the left side as they neared the line and Mark was next to them. The move resulted in contact and the crash. The officials ruled that this infraction affected the results and therefore ruled a DQ for Justin.

The prime was awarded to Mark and Justin was DQ'ed on the spot. Mark was able to continue in the race and eventually won. 

The crash was pretty bad to witness. Mark was on the ground for 10 to 15 seconds, barely moving if front of the officials car. Justin landed on the other side of the officials car. Luckily no one was hurt too bad. It could have been alot worse.

Doc


----------



## styw719 (Dec 5, 2006)

Colin,
The women in the B race for a similar reason. She was in a sprint for second at the end of the race and ended up causing the other women to crash pretty badly. She also could have been given a 20 day suspension, but they kept it to a DQ.


----------



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

here's the deal...
when was the last time (read: have you ever) seen a first lap,
holeshot preme in a DLR* for the tune of $150?!!! i'd wager
that's more than 1st place paid. ya' get your elites and pros
practically there cakewalking over the locals, offer them that
amount, and it's a recipe for whatever you get. sprinting is
hard enough. doing it off-road on the initial lap is chaos.
it's unfortunate that it happened, and we're lucky no one
was hurt. i mean - this was a dinky local race!!
*e-RICHIE©™®*


----------



## Doc Hollywood (Mar 29, 2005)

*Not the hole shot*

Prime was end of the first complete lap. Start and finish were at separate locations. Start was just after log barrier and finish line was about 250 yards after start after several turns. Finish was acutally on a straight away about 100 yards from last turn.

Race started and the first right hand sweeper was about 75 yards from start, then a little chicane section, onto straight away, past finsih line, into more chicane, over barriers then into the woods. The riders did an entire lap (about 7.5 minutes) before the prime sprint.

Prime sprint was announced at the start line. By the end of the first lap, McCormack and Spinelli were well away from the nearest riders for the prime sprint.

As far as whether or not I have ever heard of a dinky race like this having a huge prime at the end of the first lap; not that I can recall. The most I ever heard of was the Adidas Shoe Run up at Gloucester a few years back.

Doc


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

e-RICHIE said:


> here's the deal...
> when was the last time (read: have you ever) seen a first lap,
> holeshot preme in a DLR* for the tune of $150?!!! i'd wager
> that's more than 1st place paid. ya' get your elites and pros
> ...


big props to a "dinky little race" for offering some fun incentive to the few big names that decided to turn out. I hope you are calling it a "dinky local race" with affection only.


----------



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

roseyscot said:


> big props to a "dinky little race" for offering some fun incentive to the few big names that decided to turn out. I hope you are calling it a "dinky local race" with affection only.


yes - i was using the term endearingly. my point was to
make light of the fact that the preme on the first lap, which
in and of itself is an unusual feature anywhere much less
in a local race, paid near or more than first place did, and
that the guys that are practicaly already making a living in
the sport are sprinting for it, leaving nothing for the rank and
file. imo that kind of preme in that kind of race can invite
trouble. the contact was unintentional and unavoidable from
what i heard from spinelli, and what we are left with is all
this second guessing, of which i am a part!


----------



## Rob Bauer (Dec 5, 2006)

FYI, that was a prime collected primarily from the DL crowd in attendance.
it made for a very exciting first lap on both the women and men's race. it was unfortunate that one rider couldn't keep a straight line in a 2 men sprint. 

rob


----------



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

thanks, no argument from me on this.




Rob Bauer said:


> FYI, that was a prime collected primarily from the DL crowd in attendance.
> it made for a very exciting first lap on both the women and men's race. it was unfortunate that one rider couldn't keep a straight line in a 2 men sprint.
> 
> rob


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

*NM Cross Series Final*

Course: Awesome. You want detail? Well, ok then.... Start on a long grass section, a few twists, then into some gnarly sand that only got worse as the day went on, this sand made about half dismount, turn off the sand, onto pavement, turn-around, long pavement section, some loose gravel, and whoopdy-whoop, more pavement, anothe whoopdy into loose stuff, a cool 180 on an off-camber, more fast stuff, an out and back on sand that got easier as the day went on (it did require a dismount at the turn-around), a hard loose turn, then back onto the grass. A GREAT course. 

Race: Men's Elite. I've had illness and mechanicals as of late, so I lost all of my series lead. I had to beat one guy and not let another win in order to hold on to the series title. The guy that had to win and myself were caught behind a wreck in the sand on the first lap, this got the eventual winner a gap. That was good for me, except the guy I had to beat was 20 seconds up at this point. Over 30 minutes I crawled my way up to him. I was with him for a lap, saw he was hurting, and gunned it. He started hurting big-time and I came in 4th place and won the series. Whew. A great series all in all. This weekend is the State Champs. My form is fading, so I don't have high expectations.


----------



## bloodthirstylust (Jan 7, 2005)

Totally late but here's my write up of the Bay Area Super Prestige Finals:

http://williumbillium.wordpress.com


----------

